
Female Founders Conference today at 1pm PT - mkempe
http://www.femalefoundersconference.org/
======
mkempe
The conference actually starts at 2pm. Registration is at 1pm but for those
who will watch online 2pm is the relevant time.

------
jtcchan
Here's the link to the livestream:
[http://live.femalefoundersconference.org/](http://live.femalefoundersconference.org/)

------
mkempe
It will be livestreamed.

~~~
arobertson
Do you have a link to that?

~~~
Centreal
Link missing because still waiting to start?

------
cbd1984
Apparently the HN mods are transphobic and won't discuss how exclusionary this
is.

------
pskittle
the site is well designed! looking forward

------
swatow
I see two flagkilled top level comments and I assume they are saying "why do
we need .... just for women". I assume that the flaggers believe that this
issue has already been resolved, and debating this distracts from the real
issues, and therefore should be discouraged.

On the other hand, I recall that a story about sexism in tech was flagkilled,
only to be revived by the moderators. In this case I assume that the flaggers
believed that the issue of sexism in tech has already been shown to be
exaggerated, and flooding HN with articles like this only distracts from other
interesting topics.

So my question is: are the moderators willing to be explicit about their role
in guiding the debate on HN on these issues. That is, are they willing to
admit that there is not consensus among HN posters on the importance of sexism
in tech, or encouraging women to work in the industry, but that the moderators
themselves have taken a side on this issue and want to enforce it on HN
debates?

